# Scallops, shrimp & sausage gumbo



## salt and pepper (Jun 2, 2019)

[/IMG]


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 2, 2019)

That looks fantastic Joey. Now, can you tell us how to make it?


----------



## caseydog (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks good. That looks like a creole gumbo, not a cajun gumbo. A lot of people don't know there is more than one kind of gumbo. 

I've never cooked a creole gumbo. Only cajun. I've eaten both. They are both good, just different. 

Nice!

CD


----------

